# My intro



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi, I'm Logan. I just discovered this site via Tapatalk, which is the method I will be using the most to interact with the site, although occasionally I'll go directly through the website.

I am in a polygamist marriage with a husband and two wives. I have been with my legal wife for over 20 years. We met when she was already pregnant with her only child, my stepson. I have 4 other children by my previous legal wife who now each have a single child of their own, and one has two step daughters. We met our now other husband and wife about 5 years ago, but we didn't decide to get married until about 4 years ago. He has no children of his own, and she has three. Her daughter has three sons, the latest only a few months old. We also have a 9th child, effectively adopted by all 4 of us when we gave him a home after issues with his parents. He moved in when he turned 18 and has been with us for almost a year now.

We are all avid sci-fi/fantasy fans, voracious readers, and love playing board games. In fact, we are also a board game demonstration team, working with several different companies to show their games at stores. As a side note, if you are interested in doing this also, we can help you get started. Just PM me. We also work several game conventions regularly. We also enjoy camping, Renn Faires, and video games...

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------

